# google pic wars!!



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2007)

heres how it works, 

someone requests a random pic and someone has to find it and post it. 
whoever can find and post it requests the next one. 

if your on dialup, might be easier to link to pic. 

either way, pic has to contain all thats requested. 


ok, fist pic.......... 

find me a monkey wearing a suit and tie


----------



## eerin (Dec 9, 2007)

oh boy thats hard but this is the best i could find


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2007)

and for the next pic?

(and its supposed to be hard, otherwise where is the challenge  )


----------



## eerin (Dec 9, 2007)

ohhhh lol

ok

a christmas present shaped as an animal


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok shes an animal criuzzy presssuaantsz  , well accordin to gooogle! , ha!


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2007)

i couldnt find that but i thought this was worth a mention! it said the best xmas present ever :lol:
http://www.tonychor.com/archive/walter.jpg


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 9, 2007)

Did I win? ok then I want a black chicken


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 9, 2007)

P.S you'r all wacked


----------



## firedragon (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## firedragon (Dec 9, 2007)

Not sure if the pic worked i'm not good with that stuff


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 9, 2007)

it worked , wot ya want? haha
weirdo


----------



## firedragon (Dec 9, 2007)

dog in a space suit


----------



## eerin (Dec 9, 2007)

bahahahahahaha


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 9, 2007)

ok what we looking for now?


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 9, 2007)

OK... now i want a pic of Paris Hilton getting out of a car! :lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 9, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> OK... now i want a pic of Paris Hilton getting out of a car! :lol:



GOLD!!!


----------



## firedragon (Dec 9, 2007)

with of without her knickers on LOL


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2007)

keep it clean so it lasts more than an hour :lol:


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 9, 2007)

sorry guys should have checked.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2007)

hmmmmm infraction comming! dont wreck the thread!!


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 9, 2007)

i want a cat drinking a beer.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 9, 2007)

hhah cabbages , hahahah


----------



## firedragon (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## firedragon (Dec 9, 2007)

Llama in a dress


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 9, 2007)

squeezen spotty said:


> got it yay.


 
Aye caramba! :shock:


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.nose-n-toes.com/images/cherrysue.jpg

dragon smoking a cigar


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/cga/lowres/cgan76l.jpg
can of beans with arms and legs..


----------



## firedragon (Dec 9, 2007)

And squeezen spotty when i asked with or without the knickers, I did mean fixing the naughty spot so it cant be seen.. You may need to fix the pic so we can keep playing and you dont get an infraction....Just a thought


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 9, 2007)

this is so funny


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 9, 2007)

this good enough.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/cga/lowres/cgan76l.jpg
> can of beans with arms and legs..



wheres the cigar


----------



## method (Dec 9, 2007)

lmao spotty you are so banned


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2007)

arrrgh rjj u just reposted it!
**edit** then fixed it


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 9, 2007)

too good


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks spotty. good pic but could b better


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah ssssnakeman i agree i want to see can of beans with arms and legs


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh yeh, no cigar,hehe...any way here is a can of beans with arms and legs..
Love your work Paris..


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

people people, dont forget to ask for the next pic!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

i got one, a bearded dragon wering a hat , no one is asking after they find so yer


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.pitterpatterpawz.com/oooo.jpg
Is that good enough? lol

LOL and this one too [video=youtube;UfGmWf-qUtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfGmWf-qUtc[/video]


----------



## Miss B (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol, you need to request the next pic!


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

ahahahahah it is a bearded dragon. and he has a hat.

now people i want a chicken with a mohawk


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Is this a chicken with a Mohawk?

http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_th...istockphoto_3471346_chicken_for_transport.jpg

I want a dog flying an aeroplane lol


----------



## Miss B (Dec 10, 2007)

Forget Snakes on a Plane, it's Dogs on a Plane :lol:







I wanna see a picture of something made out of Lego, but in life-size


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

just thought this was awsome.


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

imagine that in your room!


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol!!


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

Whisper2, Thats AWESOME, I could live with that lol
Wonder how long it took.?


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

its your turn to request something Whisper2


----------



## eerin (Dec 10, 2007)

who is picking next image. i love this game!

hahah giant lego man


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

its Whisper2's turn to pic the next image


----------



## bump73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay 1/2 hour has passed Whisper is offline, i'll go now

Milkcrate Graffiti


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

There you go...


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

Now I want to see a penguin in a tux


----------



## kelly (Dec 10, 2007)

Mines better


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

I cant see it Kelly


----------



## Forensick (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Forensick (Dec 10, 2007)

i want a satanic monkey


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

I cant see yours Forensick


----------



## Forensick (Dec 10, 2007)

Trouble said:


> I cant see yours Forensick



refresh the page

its there


----------



## bump73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Satanic Monkey:lol::lol: Does it count???


----------



## coxy (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Forensick (Dec 10, 2007)

coxy wins!


----------



## coxy (Dec 10, 2007)

I want a picture of a cat sitting on top of a dog


----------



## tfor2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that good enough??

If so Im looking for a tattoo of a yellow frog


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

http://8r13n.wordpress.com/2007/06/28/only-in-santa-fe/

Hope this works


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmmmm I want a pic of a husband cleaning the house. Impossible to get me thinks....lol


----------



## coxy (Dec 10, 2007)

Easy


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

Got to be photoshopped.......lol
whats your requested pic?


----------



## coxy (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha im trying to think of something hard but my imagination isn't working um
ok a picture of a known american touristy place with the australian flag in the picture somewhere.
Does that make sense?


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Does the white house count?
http://www.viewimages.com/Search.aspx?mid=57622469&epmid=1&partner=Google 
the first picture


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

good find!

you win.


----------



## coxy (Dec 10, 2007)

That'll do, your turn Vala


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

sorry guys! 
had to go for a birthday thing.
what does vala choose?


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

Come on peoples get with the programme........put your request in when you post the pick....


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

ok i choose a charity case.
make it interesting!


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm I choose a pic of the biggest python eating


----------



## bump73 (Dec 10, 2007)

charity case .... Damn beat me Isis


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

lol I thought I saw someone asks for san fransico made out of jelly...I found it if anyone wanted it 
http://jwz.livejournal.com/560998.html


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

? any good?


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

That'll do whats your request?


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

i want to see a person riding an ostrich (sp?)


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

easy

http://www.sa-venues.com/activities/images/ostrich-riding.jpg


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

What do you want pugsly?


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

damit pugsly!
i thought it would be hard lol.
and you want?


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Pete Johnson pi$$ed. hahaha

I know I have photos, wonder if anyone else does!


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Or..

Giant christmas decorations.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

there are some giant christmas balls(that makes me laugh), lol Is that okay?


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

done!


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay, I want a cat playing with a frog


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 10, 2007)

AHAHAH not right i no but seriously?? look at the face!


----------



## Stainer (Dec 10, 2007)

Hope this works
http://www.artopportunitiesmonthly.com/pix/faducci.jpg


----------



## Stainer (Dec 10, 2007)

Does that win?
if so a kangaroo with something other then a joey in its pouch.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

all I am getting is images of mens briefs...

your a sick man....


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

http://blogmedia.thenewstribune.com/media/296081852_cf3de47089.jpg

show me a hillbilly wearing a swimming costume


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

does this count!?


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

hahahaha beat u to it


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

too quick for me!

here's one!


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

bahahahahahaha, now find one with her head shaved wearing a bikini, and you win a gold medal


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

ok, show me...

a cross dressing monkey


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

Hows this?



I want a pic of a martian sex symbol


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

i found 3 of them :lol:

http://letsgoeverywhere.files.wordpress.com/2006/11/silkysmooth.jpg

does that count?


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

img180.imageshack.us/img180/2177/monkey0189ei.jpg


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

This is easier


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

Sheeeesh Becs your like lightening


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

your turn isis, i just thought that pic had to be put up


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

put some clothes on those errrrrm. monkeys :shock:


----------



## bump73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Isis is off line....

I want San Francisco made of jelly


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 10, 2007)

:shock:* Pugs ...... *


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

http://jwz.livejournal.com/560998.html

I want a person...hugging a shark


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

C'mon people! it can't be _too_ hard to find


----------



## Magpie (Dec 10, 2007)

http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/7254...DCB1DD8387ABB1DA99FC08992B761A40A659CEC4C8CB6


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

lol :lol:good enough, what do you want?


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Oh now stop picking on Georgie boy...


 
:shock:OOOOH I now see an infraction coming on


----------



## Magpie (Dec 10, 2007)

I want a pic of a rabbit riding a scooter


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.inmagine.com/gwis017/gwil23312-photo


----------



## Kyro (Dec 10, 2007)

What do you want Ramsayi?


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 10, 2007)

I want this thread to die so an autographed pic of god might be in order.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

"Never argue with idiots. They'll bring you down to their level and then beat you with experience."

hahaha I love that!


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

easy. Can even buy it on CD! hahaha


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

A naked smurf.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 10, 2007)

pugsly said:


> easy. Can even buy it on CD! hahaha



%#*# !


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Pmsl....


----------



## Dodie (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.studiojengalill.com/NudeSmurfetteColorCensor.jpg

close enough?


----------



## Dodie (Dec 10, 2007)

Jesus high as a kite..


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

hahah nice!

ok your up


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh you had to go spoil the fun didn't you...

Better luck finding Osama....!


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 10, 2007)

First teddy bear forsale.. 

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

Is this one...
http://www.treasures-usa.com/pictures/en202096.jpg


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

na... not humphrey.... 

just wouldn't be the same with pants on...


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

wow, you actually found one, lolol i'm was just in the process of drawing some on him


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont think MrSpike's count, unfortunately 
I think u won vala


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 10, 2007)

Ohhhh not even!


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

hehe good point, whos go?


----------



## geckodan (Dec 10, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> First teddy bear forsale..
> 
> http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N
> 
> ...



It never specified that it had to be Humphrey B Bear, just Humphrey the bear


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

He said Humphrey the Bear.....could be any bear. If he had said Humphrey B Bear that would be different.


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.boardpusher.com/BP/ProductImages/PI/289/289849.jpg


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## MrSpike (Dec 10, 2007)

Greebo picks all the hard ones


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 10, 2007)

I cheated, I can't take the win Greebo... If I can't find something, I make it


----------



## stringbean (Dec 10, 2007)

im stumped, i cant find one
spilota's turn


----------



## Dodie (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you put it up on a file sharing site, call it john howard on a skateboard then google search it?


----------



## geckodan (Dec 11, 2007)

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...gal&start=20&ndsp=20&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

Bottom of the page, is that a smile???

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...gal&start=20&ndsp=20&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


That is I'm sure !!


----------



## Dodie (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.americanronin.com/Entertainment_files/Seagal1.jpg


----------



## Dodie (Dec 11, 2007)

A picture of an apple with teeth


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2007)

A sloth riding a llama.


----------



## geckodan (Dec 14, 2007)

Seems you have everyone stumped. Does that make you the winner???


----------

